# Puppy color



## awood0909 (Dec 14, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what these puppies will look like as adults?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What do the parents look like? What does the breeder say? ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Looks like a sable?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes looks like a sable possible patterned sable. Hard to see legs and paws if there are stripes down the legs and pencil markings on the toes usually a darker sable.


----------

